# First Circular Saw Purchase



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I've had the bosch cs10 for 5 years so far. Its heavy but has good power for a sidewinder. I use the rafter hook all the time too but I did have some problems with the direct connection on the back so I put my own cord end on. The magnesium base makita sidewinder is nicely balanced and pretty light. The newer ones have a LED on them.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

DWB I still want that original skil mag ( gray handles,red letters sweet shoe) hard to find those


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Ridgid worm drive


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Ridgid worm drive


I have had mine for three years or so and still going strong I have had no issues.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm really leaning towards the Bosch CS5. I want a sidewinder with the left handed blade like a wormdrive. I haven't seen any other corded saws in this configuration.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> I'm really leaning towards the Bosch CS5. I want a sidewinder with the left handed blade like a wormdrive. I haven't seen any other corded saws in this configuration.


You could always see if anyone is selling a Porter Cable 743K. That was my favorite left hander. Who knows, maybe someone has some new old stock.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> You could always see if anyone is selling a Porter Cable 743K. That was my favorite left hander. Who knows, maybe someone has some new old stock.


PC Mag saws were Good saws, light and powerfull. When I worked for someone, we all had them in our vans. I had a 6.5 inch Sawboss as well which was sweet but it wasn't good for framing with lots of bevels

My Circ Saw collection is mainly Makita:

5007 7 1/4 Old School, Made in Japan
Makita 5 1/2
Makita 4 3/8 Trim saw
Makita Hypoid (Non-mag), Old school Made in Japan
Milwaukee Tilt lock (Usa)

For heavy duty work I go with the hypoid, for general purpose the Milwaukee, and for trim and cabinets, the little guys. Havent bought a new saw in many years now cause they are all very capable and have lasted.


----------



## inigomontoya (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone run the dwe575 yet? Picked up one over the weekend, the boss has some dw368's that we've had for years that I love but the new one feels funky to me. The aluminum base may be lighter but I dig the mag base of the 368 for some reason (h depot doesn't sell the 368 anymore I would have picked it up if they had). I'll give it some work next week.


----------



## Andrew LB (Oct 7, 2012)

It's good to see people researching their tool purchases. I bought my first circular saw about 10 years ago when I knew absolutely nothing about tools... and I'm sure guys wont have a problem guessing what brand I bought.

... craftsman. 

It was my first... and absolute last power tool made by them.

It finally fried a couple years ago after having only been used as much as a house framer would in less than a week.

The saw that replaced that it is a Makita 5377MG Magnesium Hypoid saw. It's a beast. It's got insane cutting power and so much torque that when you pull the trigger while holding it in the air next to you, it wrenches your wrist. I have yet to come across a piece of wood that caused the RPMs to drop, even went through maple like butter.

I always use Freud Diablo blades in it as well.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yup. canning has that saw i have the non maggy version


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

country_huck said:


> I have had mine for three years or so and still going strong I have had no issues.


mines a POS. I wouldn't ever even consider another ridgid worm


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> mines a POS. I wouldn't ever even consider another ridgid worm


That's sucks what problems you having with it. 

I'm not a fan of ridgid tools at all but of the few I have owned I have never had an issue with that saw.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I've had the ridgid worm drive & used it strictly for cutting through concrete floors for a year. It's used 2-3 times a week for approx 15-20' cuts each time. I never had any issues with it. But I just "upgraded" to a skil mag77, & I gave the ridgid to a guy on a different crew. If we get a year out if a saw that is used for cutting concrete as often as I do, its paid for itself in my book


----------

